# GTX 1070 Strix, turbo or dual



## headshotd89 (Aug 29, 2016)

About to buy a gtx 1070 but there are different types, different prices, i don't know why so i don't know wich to chose.

Turbo>Strix> Dual


----------



## Komshija (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm not in nVidia's camp, but I would recommend Palit Jetstream 1070 instead of Asus Strix. It should be cheaper and quieter.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 29, 2016)

"Dual" only means twin fans, like the Strix.
Look for one that appeals to you, in your price range.
There isn't much difference in O.C. or frame rate, only temps and appearance.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 29, 2016)

The Turbo is like the FE it's a blowerstyle card and if U got a decent air U can go with a Strix or Dual card.

Personally for me I think the Strix is too noisy in my ITX setup and ppl say I would benefit from a blowerstyle card in my rig but I run a MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X and it works get with really good temps.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 29, 2016)

on brand i would recommend MSI if possible, dunno why but i saw a lot of issues report with Asus and Gigabyte cards 
i have the Armor OC model from them and it's a pretty good one for the price paid (luckily under a FE price )

and also if no MSI available :


Komshija said:


> I'm not in nVidia's camp, but I would recommend Palit Jetstream 1070 instead of Asus Strix. It should be cheaper and quieter.


Palit is also a good choice


----------



## slozomby (Aug 29, 2016)

i'd go strix (make sure its the O8G model) for the extra fan. or evga ftw.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 29, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X and it works get with really good temps.



I concur.


----------



## Hnykill22 (Aug 29, 2016)

I have a Palit GTX 1070 Super Jetstream and it is exceptionally cool and quiet card. and i mean really quiet. and overclocks well to.


----------



## LightningJR (Aug 29, 2016)

The 1070 is really efficient, my Asus STRIX 1070 is quiet and the temps are at 60s most of the time. I wouldn't buy a FE but any after market cooled card will do just fine.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 29, 2016)

EVGA SC Gaming, best warranty, great cooling + best looks.


----------



## BurtonBenson (Aug 31, 2016)

Kanan said:


> EVGA SC Gaming, best warranty, great cooling + best looks.



Yes i agree with you, vote for Evga


----------



## alexsubri (Aug 31, 2016)

Zotac AMP! GTX 1070 owner here and its super quiet with great temps!


----------



## Dethroy (Aug 31, 2016)

Regarding this generation of cards I'd argue that EVGA and MSI rule the roost. Putting all the important metrics aside, I gotta admit that I really dig the industrial design of EVGA's ACX 3.0 cards.


----------



## Hnykill22 (Aug 31, 2016)

Kanan said:


> EVGA SC Gaming, best warranty, great cooling + best looks.


I agree. it's a great card. EVGA's GTX 1070 cooler and Palit's are the best i know of. also, the power phase of the cards are made for overclocking and to prevent coil whine.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 1, 2016)

Since I got a windowed tower now, that is reversed, so I can actually see the top of the card, I really like those configurable LED's and especially the ones of EVGA's new cards - it's made so well.


----------



## AlphaFox (Sep 2, 2016)

the Asus Strix coolers will power off if your not gaming so its completely silent, just like the EVGA ACX 2.0 or 3.0


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 2, 2016)

AlphaFox said:


> the Asus Strix coolers will power off if your not gaming so its completely silent, just like the EVGA ACX 2.0 or 3.0



and MSI's Gaming X / TwinFrozr fans


----------



## heky (Sep 2, 2016)

AlphaFox said:


> the Asus Strix coolers will power off if your not gaming so its completely silent, just like the EVGA ACX 2.0 or 3.0





puma99dk| said:


> and MSI's Gaming X / TwinFrozr fans



And so will the fans on Palit Jetstream series, Gainward Phoenix series, Palit Gamerock series and Zotac Amp! series...


----------



## terroralpha (Sep 5, 2016)

the asus "turbo" card is only useful for super compact builds. the reason being that the card's cooler blows ALL of the hot air out of the case instead of just spreading it to the other components. i put an asus GTX 1070 turbo in an mITX build and it's great. if you are building in a normal size case (ATX mid tower or larger) get anything with 2 or 3 fans. GTX 1000 series cards all OC about the same. there is no reason to blow extra cash on a strix card since it wont net you any extra OC headroom. 

the gigabyte windforce that newegg is selling for $400 will work just as good as the strix: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125875


----------

